# The Evil Among Us... ** Warning - Graphic Images in Link **



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 23, 2007)

The Evil Among Us... *** Warning - Graphic Images in Link ***


_A foster mother was found guilty today of subjecting three young children to a "horrifying catalogue of cruel and sadistic treatment"._
_Eunice Spry, 62, routinely beat, abused and starved the youngsters in her care over a 19 year period. The devout Jehovah's Witness forced sticks down their throats and made them eat their own vomit and rat excrement._

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/...r+mother's+19-year+reign+of+terror/article.do


Note: I thought about how/if/where to post this for a day and asked input from fellow MT Staff first. The reason I did decide to post this is because folks, myself included, need to remember that there is such a thing as true evil and we must be aware and wary of it. Over the course of this woman's nineteen year reign of terror, someone, somewhere, IMO had to have seen something that they could have/should have followed up on. However; to do this you have to understand that, yes, your "kindly" neighbor could be evil incarnate.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 23, 2007)

Where do these people come from?  And why is it that almost all of them are devout religious folk?  I wonder if they have actually read the Bible or do they just use it to beat others about the head?

Unfortunately, I can answer two of these questions myself.  Why are they religious freaks?  Because for a long time the powers that be within Christianity (but remember these people are not confined to Christianity) used the power of God to control and abuse an ignorant populace so that they could maintain power.  This sort of thing lingers and filters down to the ignorant masses and appeals to the truly derranged in our society.

Do they read their Bibles?  Oh yeah, of course they do.  But only the parts that don't contradict their own insane view of the world.  Even with this fragment of knowledge I still call these people ignorant.

And just to show that religious psychos are not the sole province of Chritianity.  Recently an Islamic man in Indonesia was convicted after he took to beheading 3 to 5 year old children.  Why did he do it?  Because the children were Christian.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 23, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Where do these people come from?


 
Not sure, but I do know where I'd like them to go...


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 23, 2007)

Amen!


----------



## wade (Mar 23, 2007)

Geeze, and I thought I was bad just for being alive and breathing. It's to bad you can't make people like that suffer under their own regimens.


----------



## Drac (Mar 23, 2007)

wade said:


> It's to bad you can't make people like that suffer under their own regimens.


 
That would be too much like justice, and we can't have that now can we?


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 23, 2007)

LET ME AT HER!

No I know I would find it hard to keep control so no, I never want to meet anyone like that, ever.  I'd do myself an injustice by being tempted to stoop as low as they do and torture them to near death then throwing them to other parents.  

I can honestly say there's tears in my eyes after reading that news report and I'm shaking.  How can anyone ever hurt children in thier care like that?  (Rhetorical question)  I know it happens, but...   I'm lost for words.


----------



## LawDog (Mar 23, 2007)

Unfortunitly this is not an uncommon event. Weekly there are reports of either one or both parents doing the following to their own children,
*drowing them,
*setting them on fire,(because they are evil),
*starving them,(to purify them),
*locking them in closets or cellers for years,
*sexual slaves,(for the leaders of religious groups),
*shooting them,
and the list just goes on.
Many feel that they were justified in doing this sort of thing because they were following a religious belief.
  :angel: 

Reality - think not.  
:rpo:


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 23, 2007)

Thats just sick, Im not one for violence but I think if I ran into her I would be repeatedly shoving a stick down her throat for hours on end.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 23, 2007)

MetalStorm said:


> Thats just sick, Im not one for violence but I think if I ran into her I would be repeatedly shoving a stick down her throat for hours on end.


Ahh, shove a stick down her throat and make it come out the other end. 

Will she be punished accordingly? 

My mind still reels at the implications and long term effects this life will have on the children as they grow older. God knows what all the mental abuse that's been hammered into them. 
Wouldn't surprise me none if one of the kids grew up to become a tower sniper or a serial killer... in the name of God of course... all thanks to the life they lived under this woman's care. 

Maybe it won't happen... maybe it might. It's scary and it's damned sad at the same time. 

Hopefully the kids will get the help they'll desperately need.


----------



## green meanie (Mar 24, 2007)

:rpo:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 24, 2007)

Folks, the scariest thing is that we will never know about most cases of child abuse.  Granted most cases are not this severe, but this serves as a gruesome reminder that as citizens, we must do whatever we can in cases of suspected abuse.  

It doesn't require heroism.

This requires a strong examination of the violence in our own lives, our willingness to expose our children to it and what the message surrounding the violence entails.

Bring the neighborhood kids your kids play with into your home and observe them.  

If you suspect something funny, report it.  Just ... make the damn call.

So many of us don't want to get involved and are afraid of retribution.  But we must have the courage to step up anyway.

I'm praying for these victims.


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 26, 2007)

In the service of God you can do anything, you don`t have to awnser to mere fellow mortals. :angel:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 26, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> In the service of God you can do anything, you don`t have to awnser to mere fellow mortals. :angel:



Hello,  Could you please clarify your statement as it pertains to the thread?  thanks.


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 29, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Hello, Could you please clarify your statement as it pertains to the thread? thanks.


 
It is the basic argument kings "ordained by God", religious leaders, fanatics and your common evil person have used since the day of time to hold on to power, indoctrinate their subjects/sect members/victims, justify (or deny) unbelievable acts of murder/torture/sadism/sexual abuse and no doubt fooling even themselves into thinking they are living saints. 

It has been, and still is, highly effective on the guillible of which humanity has no shortage.
Add the "us vs evil" philsophy you see everywhere and it is perfect.


----------

